# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Что делать с престарелыми  родственниками?

## ДмитрийК

Харе Кришна ! Дорогие вайшнавы, примите мои смиренные поклоны, вопрос  такой:
Моей бабушке 87 лет, у неё психическое заболевание, возрастное. Она в  тамасе  полностью, за собой ухаживать уже не может, живет одна, как лучше с ней поступить, с  точки зрения  Вед?
Ухаживать за ней просто не кому, нанять сиделку нам не по карману, к ней приходится  ездить каждый день,  кормить  и убирать.  Самостоятельно она почти не ходит-падает. Страдает галлюцинозом, с кем-то разговаривает. Жить постоянно  с таким человеком не возможно, тем более у нас  маленький ребенок. 
Мы хотим пристроить её в  интернат.  Как быть?

Может, я чего-то не понимаю и это и есть моё служение, но из-за сложившейся ситуации я не могу устроиться на постоянную работу и содержать свою семью, приходится подрабатывать не полный день и не полную неделю, денег не хватает, жена сидит дома с малышом, в мясоедский детский сад отдавать его мы не хотим.
 Харе Кришна!

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА. Здравствуйте Дмитрий. Спасибо Вам за вопрос. Это серьезная ситуация и я почувствовал, как вы искренне переживаете и за бабушку и за семью. 
Да, иногда так происходит, что наши старые родственники становятся беспомощными и нужно за ними ухаживать, и это действительно бывает иногда очень сложно. Однако иногда бывает сложно сделать все правильно. Когда действительно становится невозможно кому-то помочь, нужно в этом честно себе признаться и согласиться с этим. Можно сделать все, что возможно, но не обязательно в таких случаях жертвовать собой и своей семьей. 
Поэтому, в обществе есть специальные пансионаты для престарелых и больных людей. Там есть хороший уход за ними, питание, врачи. 
Дмитрий, у меня был подобный случай. Я жил со своей престарелой мамой и у нас еще жила на попечении ее старшая сестра. Она была прикована к постели. Мы служили ей как могли, но потом поняли, что больше не можем ухаживать за ней. Моя мама почти подорвала свое здоровье. И я тогда принял решение поместить тетю в пансионат для престарелых. Я понял, что важнее сейчас защитить свою мать. Я поехал в пансионат и договорился с главным врачом и все устроил. Но, была одна важная деталь: мы с мамой попросили Кришну прийти к нам в форме Божеств Шри Шри Гаура Нитай. Это значит, что мы хотели бы взамен тети служить Божествам. Кришна так все и устроил. С тех пор у нас есть дома много служения, но не телу тети, а Божествам! Тетя вскоре покинула мир. Эта история дала мне опыт решения таких ситуаций.
Поэтому, если бы я был на Вашем месте, я бы поместил бабушку в пансионат, но приходит бы к ней и по- возможности бы заботился о ней. И конечно не считал бы этот поступок плохим, потому, что в пансионате все же есть правильный уход и специалисты, и это лучше, чем держать бабушку дома в непонятных условиях и при невозможности хорошего ухода за ней. И конечно есть много обязанностей для своей семьи, и они должны быть тоже выполнены.
Подумайте Дмитрий о том, чтобы пригласить в свой дом Божества и молитесь Кришне за Вашу бабушку.

Вирочана дас.

----------

